# Has Anyone Here Never Been Married, or Have Relatives Who Have Never Married?



## SeaBreeze (Aug 13, 2015)

I've been married close to 40 years now, but there have been five members in my family (that I know of) who never married.  Four of them were unmarried in the 50's, when I was a young child.  None of these family members ever had children either.  

 Seems like today's trend is leaning toward not getting married, even if a baby is involved.  There are a lot of divorces these days too, many seem to be after a really short period of time, so in a way, these people are likely better to just live together or date instead of legally tying the knot?  We lived together a couple of years before marriage.

What are your thoughts?  Are you married or have always been single?


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 13, 2015)

Yes, in my mother's side of the family. 

There were 4 children in my mom's family. She and her siblings only produced 5 children between them---my cousins and I.  One cousin and I never married.  Two married but had no children.  The 5th---the only boy---was married at least twice, but had only 2 children.  So 4 children of one generation resulted in only 2 in the third generation.   We certainly did our part in reducing the population, didn't we?


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 13, 2015)

I have never been married, although I have a thirty-three year old son, and raised my nephew from the time he was twelve. I was in a long relationsip with my son's father, who would have married me. I was the last holder of the family name, and I harboured strong feminist views re naming my children after their mother. Staying single simplified things. My son carries the last name of both parents, but only uses mine. As it turned out, the relationship would have ended in divorce had I married Jesse's dad. I have never been tempted to marry since. I enjoy being single, although I am not averse to living with a man.


----------



## debodun (Aug 13, 2015)

Never been married and my father's brother never married. I'm the last one in my family line. When I go, there will be no one to carry on the family name.


----------



## Glinda (Aug 13, 2015)

One of my three brothers has never been married.  My grandmother had two sisters who never married and my other grandmother had two brothers who never married.  I remember all four of them.  They seemed at least as happy as all the married relatives, if not happier.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 13, 2015)

Yup my granny had one sister ( my great Aunt) who never married, no children either and I never saw her with a man, yet she seemed to be known as the ''good time girl' by the adults in the family, she was the youngest, but probably about 50 when I was ten or 11.
My daughter has never married she's 40 next birthday , but she has a partner, neither of them want children.. I refer to him as  my s-i-l..even tho' he's technically not.. 

My o/h has 2 maiden aunts, his mothers' sisters who have  lived together all their lives..still are  now in their late  70's


----------



## Cookie (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm not going to say whether or not I've ever been married. I know its important to many people, especially the older generation. Countless of my friends and relatives have never been married and many of them have partners and children. It doesn't seem to be relevant any more, maybe in some places, but not here.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 13, 2015)

I've been married for a long time, but never had children due to a personal physical problem, we didn't really want to adopt either.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 14, 2015)

My great aunt who lived to 95 was one of the happiest people I knew and was never married, never had kids and never lived with a man (or a woman).  She was one of these people who was always very laid back, and hummed a lot.  Her sister, my grandmother, said she'd never met Mr Right.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 14, 2015)

Annie, if that was the case, then I think she was very wise not to end up with Mr. Wrong!


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 14, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Annie, if that was the case, then I think she was very wise not to end up with Mr. Wrong!



Me too!  She had a happy life.


----------



## Cookie (Aug 14, 2015)

There are many many people who have no desire to get married at all, to either Mr. Right or Mr. Wrong. And in no way did they somehow miss the boat.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 14, 2015)

I never wanted to be married.


----------



## grannyjo (Aug 14, 2015)

Three of my nieces have never married.  They're in their fifties now,  so I guess they never will.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 14, 2015)

I've lived with men in my lifetime but never been married and am now single and I like it that way.


----------



## Kitties (Aug 17, 2015)

Never married. Probably due to the house I grew up in. I'm afraid of anything but being on my own. I don't trust people.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 17, 2015)

I am sorry Kitties. Sometimes it can feel like we never left home at all.:love_heart: If it helps, I think I might understand.


----------



## deesierra (Nov 16, 2015)

I was divorced in 1981, never had kids (by choice). Lived with a man for 15 years but he passed away almost 12 years ago. I have one older brother who has never been married and is quite happy living a simple life alone. We have cousins but we really don't keep in touch. I don't regret not having kids, but it does make me a bit sad that once my brother and I are gone, will it be like we never even existed????


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 16, 2015)

I have never married, by choice, I have been in two long term relationships, and raised my son and nephew primarily by myself. Dee, having children is no guarantee of being remembered in a positive way.  Sometimes the relationship with them is distant and fractured. I think if we touch other's lives, the love we leave behind is our greatest legacy.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 16, 2015)

Married for 15 years, 2 sons. Divorced when I was 43. My one aunt and uncle on my father's side never married, my other aunt was married and divorced.

My two brothers and one sister never married, never had kids. In my sister's case she died when she was 21 so didn't have much of a chance. My brothers just never had the urge, I suppose.

Not sure about my mother's side of the family - lost touch with them long ago. Being a bunch of hillbillies they've probably done more than their fair share of populating the earth whether they married or not.


----------



## Linda (Nov 16, 2015)

My mom's mother lived with a nice man for about 30 years till he died.  He made the best custard/huckleberry pies.  It didn't bother me in the lest she wasn't married.  I think she must have been married twice though as I can find records on the internet of her marrying my mom's dad and having his last name.  But the last name she used wasn't his and it wasn't her maiden name so I'm not sure it she had another husband or not.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 17, 2015)

My mom and dad divorced when I was around three years old. My wife and I, married 59 years this December.
I remember, when I was 5 or 6, a distant cousin who visited my grandma and she never married. Don't remember much, but her name was Hazel. The story was that Hazel had been hit on the head with a chunk of ice and wasn't quite right in the head.


----------



## IKE (Nov 17, 2015)

Neither one of my two step sisters have ever been married and if you knew them you'd realize why.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 17, 2015)

No.  We were all too stupid to understand the ramifications of the "rite".

SO stupid, I did it TWICE !


----------



## AprilT (Nov 17, 2015)

All of us but one of the six siblings in my family took vows for what little that mattered.  My youngest brother was the only to not marry.  I almost did it again twice officially got engaged again one more time, but wasn't meant to be.  I've nothing against marriage, respect those who are able to do it honorable and happily or at the very least beneficially to both parties no harm no foul where the partnership works.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 17, 2015)

Married since 1988...I've never lived alone, don't think I would want to.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 17, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> Married since 1988...I've never lived alone, don't think I would want to.



The only drawback for me is having to cook, clean, do laundry, etc.

...

... You know - all the stuff a wife does ... 

:cower:


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 17, 2015)

Hey Philly, 1961 wants it's attitude back. Lolololol. layful:


----------



## AprilT (Nov 17, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Hey Philly, 1961 wants it's attitude back. Lolololol. layful:



Yeah, I was holding back on that one.  My ex brought home most of the bacon cooked it up in a pan and often brought home wonderful restaurant prepared dinners.  And no that wasn't the reason for the divorce, he would have gladly continued doing so, I stopped cooking when he let me know he didn't eat chicken, ever, never ever, the only dang thing I really was good at cooking, so, whatever, you're on your own then.  LOL!

PS, I worked outside the home too..


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 17, 2015)

Hubby is the chef, the kids cook darn good too. I can bake and clean the kitchen after they're done win/win


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 17, 2015)

One of my brothers never married.  He likes living on his own.  He's 59.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 17, 2015)

I remember one of hubby's uncles was single until maybe 70. Both he and his wife had successful careers, so lots of disposable income. They had one of those epic Italian weddings and he lived on to happy old age.


----------



## deesierra (Nov 18, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I have never married, by choice, I have been in two long term relationships, and raised my son and nephew primarily by myself. Dee, having children is no guarantee of being remembered in a positive way.  Sometimes the relationship with them is distant and fractured. I think if we touch other's lives, the love we leave behind is our greatest legacy.



Shalimar, well said and a lovely thought


----------

